# Best dog food



## Maltbabe

* I am confused and concerned :blush: regarding which food is best for my babies.*

*Today, the vet said, Royal Canine. I had them on Buffalo Blue and they pooped too many times. Last week I weaned off Buffalo and used the Nutro Small puppy food. :mellow: they eat it but, they are not thrilled about it. Is Avoderm good? do you usually mix a bit of the canned food with the dry?*

*Your suggestions and explanations are welcome :smilie_tischkante:*


----------



## Starsmom

Hmmm Royal Canine - unless your babies have medical issues that calls for one of the RC special diets, I do think there are better ones out there. I think EVERY vet in the country wants their patients on a product they sell. They are making $$ of you even when your babes are well. :huh:

Since you are in the Miami area I trust there are dog food boutiques there. Stop into one and talk with the personnel there. Ask for samples of food that's suitable for the babes. They will ask you what breed you have. They should be able to give you at least 3 different brands. Bring them home and put each one in a different dish (remember which one is in each dish) and feed all 3 kinds at the same time. Whatever one they go to first and/or return to and finish is the one to buy. You'll save some $$ doing it this way.

Check out this site for the rating of different foods.

Dog Food Reviews - Main Index - Powered by ReviewPost


----------



## LJSquishy

A good website to visit is www.dogfoodanalysis.com which analyzes many commercial dry foods. I feed Acana Pacifica & Acana Grasslands and it's perfect for us.


----------



## Starsmom

Yes, Avoderm is good food for the dog because they are very high in folate, potassium, niacin, essential fatty acids and contains vitamins A, C and E rich. They are an excellent source of essential nutritional balance of your dog's skin and coat health and good health in general. 
__________________
*Puppies-forsale.co.uk*

dasia24...apparently you did not read the rules of SM before you posted your siggy...

NO PUPPY SALES ALLOWED ON SM!


----------



## KAG

Starsmom said:


> Yes, Avoderm is good food for the dog because they are very high in folate, potassium, niacin, essential fatty acids and contains vitamins A, C and E rich. They are an excellent source of essential nutritional balance of your dog's skin and coat health and good health in general.
> __________________
> *Puppies-forsale.co.uk*
> 
> dasia24...apparently you did not read the rules of SM before you posted your siggy...
> 
> NO PUPPY SALES ALLOWED ON SM!


Good girl, Marsha. I already reported it.
xoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## suzimalteselover

KAG said:


> Good girl, Marsha. I already reported it.
> xoxoxoxoxoxoxo


So did I. The first thing I saw when logging on here tonight. :angry:


----------



## aprilb

There is no one "best food" for every Maltese. Choose a good premium food and avoid diets too high in protein and fats which can be hard on the kidneys and liver. For a dry food diet, I would not go over a protein amount of 26% and fat amount of 12% for the average Malt. For additional information on protein and fat amounts, check AAFCO guidelines. Don't fall for what is "popular" or what everyone else feeds.


----------



## MORGANM

LJSquishy said:


> A good website to visit is www.dogfoodanalysis.com which analyzes many commercial dry foods. I feed Acana Pacifica & Acana Grasslands and it's perfect for us.


+1 

This is also what I feed.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

The best dog food is the food that your dog does well on. 

Every dog is an individual. It will cost extra money at first, but you will probably have to try several different types of food and settle on one or two that you can rotate. Everyone who owns a dog has an opinion, and they will try to tell you what is best. There are a lot of myths, old wives tales, and generalizations about dog food floating around out there. The only way you will truly know what is best for YOUR dog is to do your own research, form your own opinion, and see what works FOR YOU. When you try different foods, check for itching, scratching, tear staining, digestion/elimination problems. That may be an indicator that a food is not working for your dog.

Dogfoodanalysis.com and Whole Dog Journal (you will have to subscribe) are two places that rate dog foods. Dr. Becker - an integrated wellness veterinarian, also has a website that has many useful articles: http://healthypets.mercola.com/sites/healthypets/default.aspx

I wish you the best, and I hope that this helps you find a food that will work for your fluff!


----------



## Lindy

This is where I go for info.

www.dogfoodadvisor.com


----------



## The A Team

Lindy said:


> This where I go for info.
> 
> www.dogfoodadvisor.com



And I go to YOU and Suzan! :thumbsup:


----------



## Nikki's Mom

Lindy said:


> This is where I go for info.
> 
> www.dogfoodadvisor.com


Thanks for the link. Looks interesting! :thumbsup:


----------



## joanastancu

Good advice,Suzan!Thank you!


----------



## Delilahs Mommy

I agree with everyone as well. Every dog is different. I'm a Nutro rep, but feed Wellness. Also if your pups aren't eating the Nutro, by all means return it. We offer a 100% money back gaurentee. You don't even need a receipt!


----------

